# Tagging not working?



## jefmcg (22 Jul 2015)

@vickster has tagged me a couple of times today, but I haven't had a notification. Is there something that needs fixing?


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2015)

@jefmcg have you got me on ignore?


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jul 2015)

Just me then. I didn't get an alert for that either


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

I thought this was going to be an interesting thread in SC&P!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2015)

Have you got the tag alerts turned on in your alert preferences?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2015)

I think there are certain criteria behind you actually getting a page when you are tagged. I know I received quite a few yesterday and overnight so they system is working but I can't remember what the criteria are.... So @Shaun ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

I do know that if you tag someone when editing a post (rather than when writing the original), it doesn't send a notification. 

Edit. Like this @jefmcg


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks. It was working a few days ago, and I haven't changed anything. I've checked my alerts preferences, and they are all checked.

Can someone else tag me, and see if I get a message. I've _unwatched_ this thread, so will only get an alert if tagging works.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

Can you hear me @jefmcg


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can you hear me @jefmcg


Yeah, but only because I accidentally put the thread back on _watch. _I didn't get a _tagged _alert.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

@Shaun any idea why I don't get tagged messages?


----------



## winjim (23 Jul 2015)

It doesn't seem to work for me either. I thought I'd fixed it by saving my settings but then it stopped again :-(


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think there are certain criteria behind you actually getting a page when you are tagged. I know I received quite a few yesterday and overnight so they system is working but I can't remember what the criteria are.... So @Shaun ...


Surely if the tagging isn't working then @Shaun won't get the alert?


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2015)

I got all three alerts from @SatNavSaysStraightOn, @coffeejo, and @jefmcg - but you only get an alert if it is added to the initial post. Editing them in afterwards doesn't produce an alert - isn't that right @ColinJ?

Can you confirm you got these alerts?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Shaun said:


> I got all three alerts from @SatNavSaysStraightOn, @coffeejo, and @jefmcg - but you only get an alert if it is added to the initial post. Editing them in afterwards doesn't produce an alert - isn't that right @ColinJ?
> 
> Can you confirm you got these alerts?


I got that you replied, not that I was tagged.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

I got the tag. First one I have had for a couple of days.

(I didn't get vickster's above, and it's the whole content, so I doubt it's an edit)


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

If you are watching a thread, you don't get a tag alert I've noticed, only in unwatched threads.


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks for letting me use your accounts to test it.

The tagging is working fine, however the software won't send two alerts if you're watching a thread for replies and you get tagged in the same thread. The "reply" alert will override the "tag" alert (presumably because you'll see you've been tagged when you go back to the thread to read it).

If you get tagged in a thread you're _not _watching, you'll get a tag alert to draw your attention to it.

Hope that helps. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

But you do get both alerts if you watch a thread and someone quotes you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I got that you replied, not that I was tagged.


I got tagged!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2015)

Shaun said:


> I got all three alerts from @SatNavSaysStraightOn, @coffeejo, and @jefmcg - but you only get an alert if it is added to the initial post. Editing them in afterwards doesn't produce an alert - isn't that right @ColinJ?
> 
> Can you confirm you got these alerts?


I can confirm that I did NOT get a tag alert!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> But you do get both alerts if you watch a thread and someone quotes you.


No.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for letting me use your accounts to test it.
> 
> The tagging is working fine, however the software won't send two alerts if you're watching a thread for replies and you get tagged in the same thread. The "reply" alert will override the "tag" alert (presumably because you'll see you've been tagged when you go back to the thread to read it).
> 
> ...


Didn't want to argue with you, as you know the software better than I do - obviously - but that wasn't how I remembered it working.

And now I am getting tags for threads which I am watching, which seems to be the way I thought it was.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2015)

I've restarted the database server since looking at this - perhaps it was glitching and is now back to normal (_I don't really use tags very much_). So long as it's working that's the main thing. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2015)

It's properly broken again  Just stumbled on a tag (from @vickster) in a thread I wasn't watching, but no alert


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's properly broken again  Just stumbled on a tag (from @vickster) in a thread I wasn't watching, but no alert



Thanks - I've restarted the SQL server, so hopefully that will flip it back. I suspect it's tied-in with the double-posting issue.


----------

